# 2000 Pathfinder Speaker Issue



## Sammy78 (May 25, 2008)

I have a 200 pathfinder and only the two small speakers by the windshield work. At times, all speakers work, but 90% fo the time just the two small ones by the windshield. Any suggestions as to what to check? Are there amps located somewhere inside the vehicle?? Thanks.....


----------



## JPS2002 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow a 200 pathy....thats crazy

you can't really pick an easy place to start but it could be a short in the wiring or the deck itself could be going bad. my rear driverside speaker works sometimes and sometimes not... replaced the deck and speaker so im guessing its gotta be wiring. (just too lazy to redo it).


----------



## renegade4450 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok....the guy above me is right...its going to be like finding a needle in a hay stack to find exactly what the problem is...

i had the same problems, i would get sound out of 2 speakers most of the time, and once in a blue moon, i would get sound out of all four ! it turned out that when i installed my new deck and 4 new speakers, i could hear sound.

1. check all wiring, see if somthing jiggled loose after 8 years
2. do a speaker test and replace each speaker and see if they work
3. do a deck test, maybe borrow a friends deck?
4. or just get all new gear! (my favorite)


----------

